# PICS ADDED NOW for Help with 67 GTO Wiring Harness Unknowns



## Chuck42 (Feb 21, 2017)

Please go back to the below thread (Help with 67 GTO Wiring Harness Unknowns) as I now have posted pictures of what I am needing help with. I will also post a few more pics here since I was only limited to five pics in the original.

Thanks in advance for anyone who can provide some guidance!! And yes, I do have a wiring diagram but I can't find where these wires go.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't know if the factory wiring diagram shows these, does it? If you don't have one, they can be ordered.

Also, some plugs were not always used as they were for specific options when ordered by the dealer or buyer. So you will sometimes have plugs that just hang freely.


----------



## BaDaBooM (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello

Do you have a multi-meter? Can you trace to where the other side of the wires go, maybe that will help you. The courtesy light uses orange and white on my 68 LeMans, as well as the brake light switch.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Chuck42 said:


> Please go back to the below thread (Help with 67 GTO Wiring Harness Unknowns) as I now have posted pictures of what I am needing help with. I will also post a few more pics here since I was only limited to five pics in the original.
> 
> Thanks in advance for anyone who can provide some guidance!! And yes, I do have a wiring diagram but I can't find where these wires go.


Where are you in the first 2 photos? I don't recognize the 2 rusty "braces" below your hand. I put a new harness in my '67 a number of years ago and will go look for the orange/white connector once I can tell where to start.
:nerd:


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The Orange and White leads are interior lighting and since it has a "T" connector (IIRC) it should be for under-dash courtesy light.


----------

